# Lure question



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi, I'm hearing some surf reports recommending usine AVA jigs. Can someone tell me what they are and a link to what they look like?

anything like a diamond jig?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Just like the sure strike casting jig with or with out the colored tubes.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes just like the diamond jigs.. they just have a different sizing on them they dont go by oz they are measured in Letter A and then a number i.e. A35, A19.... You probably have them and just didn't realize it. Some come with color surgical tubing on the hook and some dont..


----------

